# Honfleur Warning!!!!!!



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We have just pulled into and straight out again from the large aire at Honfluer.
The place is packed out with Gypsies and travelers full of wild dogs and horses.
Now sat for a few days overlooking the marina at Fecamp


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

We visited last year and it looked as though the circus was in town for a long stay, we even saw a bears head in a wheelie bin 8O 

Loddy


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

The French won't stand that for long! it is a rather scruffy Aire though but Honfleur is lovely. There is a campsite just behind the Aire don't know if its open though.

Greenie


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

We stayed on the 7th January 6" of Snow and all the Christmas lights were on in the town. 

 Your avatar is NOT WORKING Janet !  :lol: Bob.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

greeni, i would love to know how many actually clicked OK  i didnt, honest


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
We were there in september, and to be honest it was looking a bit rough then. Down the far side there did appear to be some gypsy types there, twin axle caravans and the mercedes vito's and sprinters amongst them, lets hope the french get it sorted.

Ron


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ha! suckers.....! :wink:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I did  

Loddy


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Me too :lol: :lol:


----------



## chass (Dec 16, 2009)

Calais was the same a couple of weeks ago & some of them were British


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

On a slightly different note, we stopped at the municipal in Ploubalay, Ille-et Villaine, a few years ago, rather reluctantly as it was half full of "Gypsies". But we were very pleasantly surprised as they were an absolute delight, children and dogs kept very strictly under control, and the area they were using was kept immaculate 8O 8O far better than many CC sites that we have seen, "nothing" was left or kept outside of the caravans except tables and chairs, even these were neatly arranged. I am not suggesting that they are all like that, as this post points out, some are very intimidating, and to be avoided like the plague!!! just wanted to put a different experience. And yes, we have seen "British Pickies" behaving in a similar manner both at Calais and Roscoff.

curlyboy


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*honfleur*

We have used the Aire at Honfleur many times without any problems.But we where there once when some travellers arrived with their caravans!The police arrived shortly after and they were moved on pretty quickly.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

loddy said:


> I did


Well, you would. :roll:


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Stayed at Hornfleur air about 18 month ago and was amazed by how many vans it can hold,i`m sure it will get sorted fairly quickly as its so well used...Hornfleur is fab and well worth a look if you havent been


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

'Amazed by how many vans it can hold'

We reckoned at least 250 MH's.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Could be that it is with the blessing of the powers-that-be. 

We stayed at the municipal in Dijon early this year and that had clearly been traveller's rest for the winter. As curlyboy says in a previous post however, they were all very friendly and, as a thanks for our moving pitch a little to let friends park next to each other, I got a little bouquet of flowers from one of the children and a good look round one of their superb kitchen trailers.

All very friendly and much more interesting to watch than the usual tight shut holiday vans at that time of year.

G


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*honfluer warning*

i understood honfluer aire closed after all saints day and throughout december with no elec hook ups or water ?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

For anyone with a scooter, push bikes or who doesnt mind a little walk there is another Aire just outside Honfleur at LA RIVIÈRE SAINT SAUVEUR. About 2 miles up the road near the motorway. Its a small village and the Aire is free but services are 2e for water and 3e for electric.

Quite pleasant but there is a bit of noise from the motorway flyover which is about 300 metres away.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

chass said:


> Calais was the same a couple of weeks ago & some of them were British


Yeah thats right - noisy buggers.
You would think they would keep a low profile in another country but no. Took up half the car park and genny running at 05.00.

One of them had one of those motorhome thingys too.

Phill


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

barryd said:


> For anyone with a scooter, push bikes or who doesnt mind a little walk there is another Aire just outside Honfleur at LA RIVIÈRE SAINT SAUVEUR. About 2 miles up the road near the motorway. Its a small village and the Aire is free but services are 2e for water and 3e for electric.
> 
> Quite pleasant but there is a bit of noise from the motorway flyover which is about 300 metres away.


Nice little aire that Barry we stayed in june but it was a bit full but managed to get in. Nice little town with a boulangeire and few shops etc.

Theres a hall where weddings are usually held but no real noise.

We have a liquid in our van that when drunk drowns out the noise of the motorway. :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I cannot make "Greenasthegrass" Avatar work..... I have clicked 'OK' several times. Deflated!
Alan


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

Has anyone used the aire at Honfleur recently?

Have the gypsies left?

Sue


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Just wondering what the sittuation in Hornfleur is now as heading that way this week maybe.
chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

nothing untoward reported, so I would assume it's OK.


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Chrisgog

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-103743.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=honfleur&start=0

could help, possibly....


----------

